# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  travel dificult over xmas and new yrs?

## South East Asia

hi everyone

i was wondering if travelling is difficult over christmas and new year

on christmas day i am thinking of flying from hanoi to bangkok, then get the sleeper train to chaing mai.


on 1/1/10- i want to catch a bus from chiang rai to huay xai (Laos)

also r tours stll running around these times as well?

i clearly have no idea 
!!

thanks 

madi

----------

